# Ovulation Induction - 8 weeks, faint heartbeat on surviving twin



## tealpenguin (Feb 3, 2018)

Not sure where / how to post - what advice looking for, but more to understand if happened to anyone else, what outcome was, when treatment began etc? Never posted on any of these types of forums before so apologies if not following right protocol.
First successful pregnancy through ovulation induction with healthy two year old. Incredibly fortunate that we fell pregnant first attempt.
Second time round (pushing 40) has taken 4 attempts with increasing amounts of menopur etc.
Positive result in January - felt sick moreorless from day one.
Hospital scans routinely at 6 weeks - heartbeat noted, but also second empty sac. Advised to return in 10 days for rescan.
On rescan first heartbeat has now gone, but the consultant cannot call an unviable pregnancy just yet as there is now an ever so faint heartbeat in the second sac which was not there second time round. Which is of course a glimmer of hope, but only that as heartbeat was around 60 pm when should be 120 at this stage. Also a complete shock, as only had one egg at time of last scan pre-ovulation injection.
They are rescanning me this Friday to see what is happening.
What do I expect in this situation? I  feel in complete limbo as I am being told to manage low expectations - e.g if it does pull through, what happens to the non-surviving twin?
I also don't want to jump the gun but if I do have to go through Ovulation Induction again, how long do I need to wait (there have been no other symptoms of mc and I have no idea what to expect)
I know that the consultant will be able to answer all these questions but Friday seems such a long way away.
Thanks


----------



## Blue dolphin (Jun 30, 2016)

Teal - Hope you found your answer. Just wondered what was used for your ovulation induction.


----------



## onolyn (Jan 5, 2019)

A specialist is needed here. Maybe you should write to a private message someone experienced?


----------

